# Biden endorses suing gun manufacturers .



## yidnar (Jun 2, 2022)

it seems that already the left is going further than just an assault weapons band ... suing gun manufacturers when a criminal uses a gun would put the manufacturers out of business .









						Biden calls for assault weapons ban, making gun manufacturers liable for shootings
					

President Biden on Thursday made an emotional appeal for ambitious new gun laws including a ban on military-style rifles, as lawmakers wrangled bitterly over how to prevent more bloodshed in America.




					www.washingtontimes.com


----------



## Rambunctious (Jun 2, 2022)

This will solidify their huge defeat in November....


----------



## easyt65 (Jun 2, 2022)

Next up, suing utensil manufacturers because forks make people fat. Just f*ing brilliant.


----------



## Rambunctious (Jun 2, 2022)

You can't remove bail defund cops and early release criminals open our borders while you ask America to rip up the 2nd amendment....


----------



## Votto (Jun 2, 2022)

yidnar said:


> it seems that already the left is going further than just an assault weapons band ... suing gun manufacturers when a criminal uses a gun would put the manufacturers out of business .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If people can sue those who make guns for crimes then conservatives need to start suing the DNC for defunding the police and causing crimes.

Then sue Joe Biden for being an idiot


----------



## toobfreak (Jun 2, 2022)

yidnar said:


> it seems that already the left is going further than just an assault weapons band ... suing gun manufacturers when a criminal uses a gun would put the manufacturers out of business.



Look what happened to Remington after getting sued.  And that shitfaced schmuck said today that he has no truck with gun owners.  Sure, keep your guns, we'll just make the price of bullets prohibitively expensive, then unavailable, then put all the gun makers out of business.


----------



## candycorn (Jun 2, 2022)

Sounds like a plan.  I doubt any jury in the nation would award damages.  And even if they did, the gun company would just appeal and appeal and appeal and appeal and appeal all the way to the supreme court who has shown that it cuts the constitution to fit its agenda.  But it is at least something.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jun 2, 2022)

It's nonsense.   It's not like guns can be made safe.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jun 2, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> Look what happened to Remington after getting sued.  And that shitfaced schmuck said today that he has no truck with gun owners.  Sure, keep your guns, we'll just make the price of bullets prohibitively expensive, then unavailable, then put all the gun makers out of business.


It's rather easy to make bullets at home.  That's what California found out with a per bullet tax.


----------



## toobfreak (Jun 2, 2022)

EvilCat Breath said:


> It's rather easy to make bullets at home.  That's what California found out with a per bullet tax.



Yep, so long as you can still get the gun powder.


----------



## MisterBeale (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## Big Bend Texas (Jun 3, 2022)

yidnar said:


> it seems that already the left is going further than just an assault weapons band ... suing gun manufacturers when a criminal uses a gun would put the manufacturers out of business .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If they do it will be the end of all manufacturing in the US.

The manufacturer cannot be responsible for how you use their products.  We we hold them liable the American Car Industry will be the first to go.


----------



## MisterBeale (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## MisterBeale (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## yidnar (Jun 3, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Sounds like a plan.  I doubt any jury in the nation would award damages.  And even if they did, the gun company would just appeal and appeal and appeal and appeal and appeal all the way to the supreme court who has shown that it cuts the constitution to fit its agenda.  But it is at least something.


sounds like a plan ? at least its something ? wow ! it doesnt matter what the radical left does you will defend them ! you know full well the left is trampling on the 2 nd amendment !


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Jun 3, 2022)

easyt65 said:


> Next up, suing utensil manufacturers because forks make people fat. Just f*ing brilliant.


Or, sue those companies for murders committed with their products.


----------



## Flash (Jun 3, 2022)

Can we Americans sue Joe Potatohead for stealing an election, taking away our Constitutional rights and screwing up the economy?

That would be fair, wouldn't it?


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Jun 3, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Sounds like a plan.  I doubt any jury in the nation would award damages.  And even if they did, the gun company would just appeal and appeal and appeal and appeal and appeal all the way to the supreme court who has shown that it cuts the constitution to fit its agenda.  But it is at least something.


The objective is to bankrupt gun manufacturers through frivolous lawsuits, not actually win the cases.  This is all in the anti-gunners' plan to outlaw all gun ownership.


----------



## easyt65 (Jun 3, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Or, sue those companies for murders committed with their products.


The FBI stats show murders are committed with cars, knives, hammers, baseball bats, etc... Hell,  Let's sue 'em all. 

Manufacturers are not responsible for how twisted, sick, evil fucks misuse their products.

Johnny Depp was accused of raping Amber Heard with a bottle. She should sue the shit out of the manufacturer of whatever drink / bottle that was.

Every time there is a car accident where someone is hurt or killed, like in a DUI, we should be able to sue the shit out of the car manufacturers.

Hooray! It's the age of non-accountability. You aren't responsible for any of your actions at all. 

You aren't to blame for driving with a .95 alcohol blood content level, running the red light, and killing that mother and daughter- it's the F*ing car manufacturer's fault or the alcohol maker's fault.

You aren't to blame for picking up that weapon, going down to the school, and killing those 19 kids - YOU ARE A VICTIM of the evil weapon and the company that made that legal, Constitutionally protected weapon.


Good frickin" grief....


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 3, 2022)

yidnar said:


> it seems that already the left is going further than just an assault weapons band ... suing gun manufacturers when a criminal uses a gun would put the manufacturers out of business .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He can endorse all he wants but it would violate a few laws to achieve that goal.


----------



## task0778 (Jun 3, 2022)

In 2005, Congress passed the bipartisan Protection of Lawful Commerce in Arms Act (PLCAA) by a nearly two‐thirds margin. PLCAA’s purpose was to curb efforts by gun‐control advocates to circumvent state legislatures and attack Second Amendment rights through a never‐ending series of lawsuits against manufacturers and retailers of firearms to hold them financially responsible for crimes committed using the weapons they make and sell. Although the dubious legal theories behind these lawsuits only rarely resulted in verdicts against manufacturers and retailers, the mounting costs of the lawsuits began to run gun makers and sellers out of business. Litigation‐induced bankruptcy, it turned out, was an effective way of restricting Americans’ ability to exercise their Second Amendment right to keep and bear arms. Congress passed PLCAA to end that abuse of the judicial system, providing firearm manufacturers and retailers with immunity against legal claims resulting from the criminal use of their products.



			https://www.cato.org/blog/protecting-gun-manufacturers-frivolous-lawsuits
		


There are exceptions though, plaintiffs can made use of the "predicate exception." Under that exception, a gun manufacturer can be sued if it knowingly violated a statute involving the "sale or marketing" of a firearm.  Remington lost a lawsuit because the court found that their advertising could have led to the Sandy Hook shooting.


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 3, 2022)

yidnar said:


> it seems that already the left is going further than just an assault weapons band ... suing gun manufacturers when a criminal uses a gun would put the manufacturers out of business .
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yep.....they really, really want to be able to turn loose the democrat party legal warfare/terrorism wing of their party on gun makers...

The problem.......if you do this....then every other product becomes exposed to lawsuits for 3rd party crime.......

Our system isn't based on punishing the innocent for the crimes of the guilty...but the democrats see that as a flaw, not a feature..


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 3, 2022)

task0778 said:


> In 2005, Congress passed the bipartisan Protection of Lawful Commerce in Arms Act (PLCAA) by a nearly two‐thirds margin. PLCAA’s purpose was to curb efforts by gun‐control advocates to circumvent state legislatures and attack Second Amendment rights through a never‐ending series of lawsuits against manufacturers and retailers of firearms to hold them financially responsible for crimes committed using the weapons they make and sell. Although the dubious legal theories behind these lawsuits only rarely resulted in verdicts against manufacturers and retailers, the mounting costs of the lawsuits began to run gun makers and sellers out of business. Litigation‐induced bankruptcy, it turned out, was an effective way of restricting Americans’ ability to exercise their Second Amendment right to keep and bear arms. Congress passed PLCAA to end that abuse of the judicial system, providing firearm manufacturers and retailers with immunity against legal claims resulting from the criminal use of their products.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




They didn't lose a lawsuit...it never reached court....Remington did not exist at the time of the settlement, the insurance companies settled it.....


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 3, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Sounds like a plan.  I doubt any jury in the nation would award damages.  And even if they did, the gun company would just appeal and appeal and appeal and appeal and appeal all the way to the supreme court who has shown that it cuts the constitution to fit its agenda.  But it is at least something.




Moron.....the point is to make it cost so much they go bangrupt ......but you know this and can't wait for the legal warfare/terrorism wing of the democrats to destroy more freedoms.


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 3, 2022)

easyt65 said:


> The FBI stats show murders are committed with cars, knives, hammers, baseball bats, etc... Hell,  Let's sue 'em all.
> 
> Manufacturers are not responsible for how twisted, sick, evil fucks misuse their products.
> 
> ...




Yep....any business out there should defend the gun companies because if they don't, the democrat party legal warfare/terrorism division will target them too...


----------



## task0778 (Jun 3, 2022)

2aguy said:


> They didn't lose a lawsuit...it never reached court....Remington did not exist at the time of the settlement, the insurance companies settled it.....



Technically true, but the plaintiffs got $73 million, right?  And Remington went bankrupt, right?  So, for all practical purposes the end result was the same:  Remington lost.


----------



## MisterBeale (Jun 3, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> Look what happened to Remington after getting sued.  And that shitfaced schmuck said today that he has no truck with gun owners.  Sure, keep your guns, we'll just make the price of bullets prohibitively expensive, then unavailable, then put all the gun makers out of business.


Putin and the Russians aren't actually responsible for invading Ukraine. . . that is the fault of the companies that made the weapons and equipment they are using.

The US should lift all sanctions on Russia, and put them on the arms manufacturers in Russia.


----------



## Open Bolt (Jun 3, 2022)

task0778 said:


> Technically true, but the plaintiffs got $73 million, right?  And Remington went bankrupt, right?  So, for all practical purposes the end result was the same:  Remington lost.


Remington went bankrupt mostly because their then-owners were doing a lousy job at making a good product.  The company is doing fine under their new owners.

The plaintiffs did get $73 million because the liability insurers of the old company decided to settle.  If I was a stockholder of one of those insurers I'd be pretty pissed off at them for settling.


----------



## Orangecat (Jun 3, 2022)

yidnar said:


> it seems that already the left is going further than just an assault weapons band ... suing gun manufacturers when a criminal uses a gun would put the manufacturers out of business .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck Biden.


----------



## candycorn (Jun 3, 2022)

yidnar said:


> sounds like a plan ? at least its something ? wow ! it doesnt matter what the radical left does you will defend them ! you know full well the left is trampling on the 2 nd amendment !



Ummm...no.  Suing gun manufacturers isn't covered by the 2nd Amendment.


----------



## candycorn (Jun 3, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> The objective is to bankrupt gun manufacturers through frivolous lawsuits, not actually win the cases.  This is all in the anti-gunners' plan to outlaw all gun ownership.


You're worried about the earnings of gun companies?  





LOL.


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 3, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Ummm...no.  Suing gun manufacturers isn't covered by the 2nd Amendment.



Yeah…it is.


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 3, 2022)

candycorn said:


> You're worried about the earnings of gun companies?
> 
> View attachment 653729
> 
> LOL.



No…we know that the democrat party wants to use their legal warfare wing to attack the Right to keep and bear arms.


----------



## candycorn (Jun 4, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Yeah…it is.


I see you're still cutting the 2nd Amendment to fit.


----------



## candycorn (Jun 4, 2022)

2aguy said:


> No…we know that the democrat party wants to use their legal warfare wing to attack the Right to keep and bear arms.


 

Well, keep doing what you're doing... *stating that convicted gun murderers deserve NO PRISON TIME* (unless they are black)  and you do their work for them.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (Jun 4, 2022)

yidnar said:


> sounds like a plan ? at least its something ? wow ! it doesnt matter what the radical left does you will defend them ! you know full well the left is trampling on the 2 nd amendment !


If gun manufacturers can be sued for how gun owners use their products so can every other manufacturer in the US.

That would be the end of manufacturing in the US.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (Jun 4, 2022)

task0778 said:


> In 2005, Congress passed the bipartisan Protection of Lawful Commerce in Arms Act (PLCAA) by a nearly two‐thirds margin. PLCAA’s purpose was to curb efforts by gun‐control advocates to circumvent state legislatures and attack Second Amendment rights through a never‐ending series of lawsuits against manufacturers and retailers of firearms to hold them financially responsible for crimes committed using the weapons they make and sell. Although the dubious legal theories behind these lawsuits only rarely resulted in verdicts against manufacturers and retailers, the mounting costs of the lawsuits began to run gun makers and sellers out of business. Litigation‐induced bankruptcy, it turned out, was an effective way of restricting Americans’ ability to exercise their Second Amendment right to keep and bear arms. Congress passed PLCAA to end that abuse of the judicial system, providing firearm manufacturers and retailers with immunity against legal claims resulting from the criminal use of their products.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually that case never went to trial.  Remington's Liability carrier offered to settle the case for their maximum limit of the policy and so of course they took the money and ran.

Nothing says "ethics" or "character" like profiting off of the broken and dead bodies of defenseless children.


----------



## Batcat (Jun 4, 2022)

task0778 said:


> In 2005, Congress passed the bipartisan Protection of Lawful Commerce in Arms Act (PLCAA) by a nearly two‐thirds margin. PLCAA’s purpose was to curb efforts by gun‐control advocates to circumvent state legislatures and attack Second Amendment rights through a never‐ending series of lawsuits against manufacturers and retailers of firearms to hold them financially responsible for crimes committed using the weapons they make and sell. Although the dubious legal theories behind these lawsuits only rarely resulted in verdicts against manufacturers and retailers, the mounting costs of the lawsuits began to run gun makers and sellers out of business. Litigation‐induced bankruptcy, it turned out, was an effective way of restricting Americans’ ability to exercise their Second Amendment right to keep and bear arms. Congress passed PLCAA to end that abuse of the judicial system, providing firearm manufacturers and retailers with immunity against legal claims resulting from the criminal use of their products.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Watch some automobile commercials. They often show cars being driven in a reckless manner. If you can sue a gun manufacturer for commercials about his product you should also be able to sue Ford or Chevy if you were hit by someone speeding well over the limit.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (Jun 4, 2022)

Batcat said:


> Watch some automobile commercials. They often show cars being driven in a reckless manner. If you can sue a gun manufacturer for commercials about his product you should also be able to sue Ford or Chevy if you were hit by someone speeding well over the limit.


Or driving carelessly/recklessly who injures or kills someone.

The unintended consequences of such legislation would eliminate manufacturing of all kinds in the US in very short order.


----------



## Batcat (Jun 4, 2022)

Big Bend Texas said:


> Or driving carelessly/recklessly who injures or kills someone.
> 
> The unintended consequences of such legislation would eliminate manufacturing of all kinds in the US in very short order.


I wonder if the Democrats stacked the Supreme Court they could get it to rule that you can only sue gun manufacturers when their products are used irresponsibly.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (Jun 4, 2022)

Batcat said:


> I wonder if the Democrats stacked the Supreme Court they could get it to rule that you can only sue gun manufacturers when their products are used irresponsibly.


They could try and craft specific legislation to that effect and get an activist court to uphold it in spite of the last 150 years of law on the subject.

This is why the equal protection clause was written into The Constitution but as we saw in Roe and quite a few other cases over the years, if you have an activist majority they will simply make up reasons to deny rights or create new rights out of smoke when it suits their ends.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Jun 4, 2022)

candycorn said:


> You're worried about the earnings of gun companies?
> 
> View attachment 653729
> 
> LOL.


I'm pointing out the objective of the anti-gun morons.


----------



## task0778 (Jun 4, 2022)

Big Bend Texas said:


> They could try and craft specific legislation to that effect and get an activist court to uphold it in spite of the last 150 years of law on the subject.
> 
> This is why the equal protection clause was written into The Constitution but as we saw in Roe and quite a few other cases over the years, if you have an activist majority they will simply make up reasons to deny rights or create new rights out of smoke when it suits their ends.



That would never get passed the current Supreme Court, which IMHO ups the ante in future elections.  The day we ever see an activist SC is the day this country goes to hell in a handbasket.


----------



## Batcat (Jun 4, 2022)

Big Bend Texas said:


> They could try and craft specific legislation to that effect and get an activist court to uphold it in spite of the last 150 years of law on the subject.
> 
> This is why the equal protection clause was written into The Constitution but as we saw in Roe and quite a few other cases over the years, if you have an activist majority they will simply make up reasons to deny rights or create new rights out of smoke when it suits their ends.


If the dems did stack SCOTUS and passed legislation to ban and confiscate all civilian owned firearms I will bet a number of state wcd


task0778 said:


> That would never get passed the current Supreme Court, which IMHO ups the ante in future elections.  The day we ever see an activist SC is the day this country goes to hell in a handbasket.


I agree. A packed court means a number of states secede from the Union and in the long run the Chinese take over the world. 

If the blacks feel oppressed today just wait until the Chinese run things.


----------



## Batcat (Jun 4, 2022)

Big Bend Texas said:


> Or driving carelessly/recklessly who injures or kills someone.
> 
> The unintended consequences of such legislation would eliminate manufacturing of all kinds in the US in very short order.


Eventually kitchen knife manufacturers would be sued to making sharp, pointy weapons.


----------



## yidnar (Jun 4, 2022)

Batcat said:


> If the dems did stack SCOTUS and passed legislation to ban and confiscate all civilian owned firearms I will bet a number of state wcd
> 
> I agree. A packed court means a number of states secede from the Union and in the long run the Chinese take over the world.
> 
> If the blacks feel oppressed today just wait until the Chinese run things.


 there are leftists pushing for just that !


			https://www.realclearpolitics.com/video/2022/06/02/dem_rep_mondaire_jones_we_will_abolish_the_filibuster_expand_the_supreme_court_if_gun_control_is_not_passed.html


----------



## Batcat (Jun 5, 2022)

yidnar said:


> there are leftists pushing for just that !
> 
> 
> https://www.realclearpolitics.com/video/2022/06/02/dem_rep_mondaire_jones_we_will_abolish_the_filibuster_expand_the_supreme_court_if_gun_control_is_not_passed.html


True. Many leftists have sold out to the Chinese. Joe and Hunter Biden are examples. 









						Chinese elite have paid some $31 million to Hunter and the Bidens
					

The Biden family has done five deals in China totaling some $31 million arranged by individuals with direct ties to Chinese intelligence — some reaching the very top of China’s spy agency.




					nypost.com


----------



## Big Bend Texas (Jun 5, 2022)

task0778 said:


> That would never get passed the current Supreme Court, which IMHO ups the ante in future elections.  The day we ever see an activist SC is the day this country goes to hell in a handbasket.


The court has been packed with leftwing activists to one degree or another since the thirties when they started rubber stamping FDR's EO's and his anti poverty laws.

From welfare, to environmental cases, to judicial reformers we've seen it all coming from the court over the last 90 years.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (Jun 5, 2022)

Batcat said:


> If the dems did stack SCOTUS and passed legislation to ban and confiscate all civilian owned firearms I will bet a number of state wcd
> 
> I agree. A packed court means a number of states secede from the Union and in the long run the Chinese take over the world.
> 
> If the blacks feel oppressed today just wait until the Chinese run things.


I think instead we'll see a guerilla/insurgent war breaking out in all fifty states targeting the Federal Gov't and their loyalists.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (Jun 5, 2022)

Batcat said:


> Eventually kitchen knife manufacturers would be sued to making sharp, pointy weapons.


Believe it or not they already have been.  That's why it became nearly an impossibility to buy a knife over the country with a razor sharp edge for about 3 decades.


----------



## Batcat (Jun 5, 2022)

Big Bend Texas said:


> Believe it or not they already have been.  That's why it became nearly an impossibility to buy a knife over the country with a razor sharp edge for about 3 decades.


God forbid. Someone might cut themsleves with a sharp knife and sue.

Actually a dull knife is more dangerous to the user than a sharp knife.

Recently I have noticed that almost all the pocket knives or fixed blade knives I buy come shaving sharp. At one time that was not true. 

The last kitchen knives I recently bought came from Cold Steel and their knives have always arrived sharp. In the past I have been disappointed by the sharpness of the kitchen knives I bought.


----------



## Batcat (Jun 5, 2022)

Big Bend Texas said:


> I think instead we'll see a guerilla/insurgent war breaking out in all fifty states targeting the Federal Gov't and their loyalists.


That may well be the result. I hope we can avoid the breakup of our nation as if that happens the Chinese will take over eventually. I don’t want my grandchildren to have to learn Mandarin Chinese.


----------



## Open Bolt (Jun 6, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Ummm...no.  Suing gun manufacturers isn't covered by the 2nd Amendment.


Yes it is.  Bankrupting the manufacturers with frivolous lawsuits deprives us of guns.




candycorn said:


> You're worried about the earnings of gun companies?


Of course.  They make our guns.




candycorn said:


> I see you're still cutting the 2nd Amendment to fit.


Not cutting.  The Second Amendment does not allow the left to deprive us of guns no matter how they try to go about doing it.


----------



## Open Bolt (Jun 6, 2022)

Batcat said:


> Watch some automobile commercials. They often show cars being driven in a reckless manner. If you can sue a gun manufacturer for commercials about his product you should also be able to sue Ford or Chevy if you were hit by someone speeding well over the limit.


Someone should use the Remington precedent to do just that.  It might put a stop to these frivolous gun lawsuits.


----------



## Batcat (Jun 6, 2022)

Open Bolt said:


> Someone should use the Remington precedent to do just that.  It might put a stop to these frivolous gun lawsuits.


If citizens have the right to bear arms it only makes sense that 
gun manufacturers exist. Obviously if you can sue a gun manufacturer for the misuse of the weapons made every gun manufacturer will be sued out of existence in a couple years.

The same for suing companies that make ammo.

Now if the company makes a defective gun or ammo that can injure or kill people they should be sued.


----------



## candycorn (Jun 6, 2022)

Open Bolt said:


> Yes it is.  Bankrupting the manufacturers with frivolous lawsuits deprives us of guns.


Want some cheese with that whine?


Open Bolt said:


> Of course.  They make our guns.


And they charge you for them. Sounds like they are infringing on your rights by not giving them away for free. 


Open Bolt said:


> Not cutting.  The Second Amendment does not allow the left to deprive us of guns no matter how they try to go about doing it.


LOL


----------



## Batcat (Jun 6, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Want some cheese with that whine?
> 
> And they charge you for them. Sounds like they are infringing on your rights by not giving them away for free.
> 
> LOL


At the rate things are going in this nation there may come a time when you decide you need a new firearm to protect yourself or your family. 

If that happens and all the gun manufacturers have been sued out of business there will be no new firearms and even used firearms will cost a fortune.

Quess who will be whining then. 









						Boom: 5.4M first-time gun buyers, 33% women, blacks up 44%
					

First-time gun buyers continued to flood into firearms stores last year, broadening the once male and white market with women, blacks, Asians, and Hispanics.




					www.washingtonexaminer.com


----------



## candycorn (Jun 6, 2022)

Batcat said:


> At the rate things are going in this nation there may come a time when you decide you need a new firearm to protect yourself or your family.
> 
> If that happens and all the gun manufacturers have been sued out of business there will be no new firearms and even used firearms will cost a fortune.
> 
> ...


If the last 10-12 years on this board are any indication, it will e conservatives because there has never been a day where you guys were not whining about something.


----------



## Batcat (Jun 6, 2022)

candycorn said:


> If the last 10-12 years on this board are any indication, it will e conservatives because there has never been a day where you guys were not whining about something.


Most conservatives already are armed. It’s the liberals who are buying guns now as they realize the cops may not be there in time. No rational and intelligent person today is all that interested in being a cop today. Many cities have police shortages. It’s hard to get recruits and cops often leave after a few years.









						Nobody Wants To Be A Police Officer Anymore According To New Report
					

There is a time when almost every young boy goes through a phase when he wants to become a police officer more than anything else in the world. By the




					brobible.com


----------



## candycorn (Jun 6, 2022)

Batcat said:


> Most conservatives already are armed. It’s the liberals who are buying guns now as they realize the cops may not be there in time. No rational and intelligent person today is all that interested in being a cop today. Many cities have police shortages. It’s hard to get recruits and cops often leave after a few years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you really believe that most conservatives are armed?   Wow.


----------



## Batcat (Jun 6, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Do you really believe that most conservatives are armed?   Wow.


I know a lot of conservatives and they all have at least one firearm. Many have Concealed Weapons Permits and carry. Of course I live in Florida where 2.5 million people have concealed carry permits. I even know several liberals who own firearms. 

When surveys are taken many conservatives will just tell the surveyor on the phone or in person that they don’t own firearms. They say it is nobody’s business that they own firearms. There are a lot more gun owners in this nation then most people believe. 









						The Gunshine State, Indeed: Florida Tops 2.5 Million Concealed Carry Permits - The Truth About Guns
					

&#9664Previous Post Next Post▶ According to the latest reports from the lovely, sunny state of Florida, the number of active concealed weapon permits has just exceeded 2.5 million for the first time. That’s over 20 percent of the Sunshine State’s adult (18 y/o+) population. All this despite...




					www.thetruthaboutguns.com


----------



## Open Bolt (Jun 6, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Want some cheese with that whine?


The only people here who are whining are progressives who are upset that America won't let them violate the Second Amendment.


----------



## jbander (Jun 7, 2022)

yidnar said:


> it seems that already the left is going further than just an assault weapons band ... suing gun manufacturers when a criminal uses a gun would put the manufacturers out of business .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup every time a assault weapon is used in a mass shooting put together a organization that will find any way possible  to sue the hell out of the manufacturer. This organization will be use as a source for all potential suits helping all the people who are shot or whose family is shot. Help with funding information and lawyers. Let these gun bubbas go after, using the system the same way they do to sell guns that shouldn't be sold.


----------



## Flash (Jun 7, 2022)

I gots to get me some of this Biden endorsed 9mm ammo


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jun 7, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Well, keep doing what you're doing... *stating that convicted gun murderers deserve NO PRISON TIME* (unless they are black)  and you do their work for them.


What the hell are you babbling about?


----------



## Batcat (Jun 7, 2022)

jbander said:


> Yup every time a assault weapon is used in a mass shooting put together a organization that will find any way possible  to sue the hell out of the manufacturer. This organization will be use as a source for all potential suits helping all the people who are shot or whose family is shot. Help with funding information and lawyers. Let these gun bubbas go after, using the system the same way they do to sell guns that shouldn't be sold.


Then someone will form a group that will sue any manufacturer whose car kills someone while speeding as there is no reason to make a car that can go faster than the speed limit.

Race cars (cars that can go faster than 70 mph) should not be permitted in civilian hands. Of course cops can drive “race cars.”


----------



## jbander (Jun 7, 2022)

Batcat said:


> Then someone will form a group that will sue any manufacturer whose car kills someone while speeding as there is no reason to make a car that can go faster than the speed limit.
> 
> Race cars (cars that can go faster than 70 mph) should not be permitted in civilian hands. Of course cops can drive “race cars.”


No they won't, real people want cars and except the consequences because of the return of being able to drive , only stupid people need guns and there is all but no return, just dead people all over the place, No one need s a gun. For the 460 people that got shot by people protecting themselves , 18000 died in the same period to achieve that 460 number. That's for the first half of 2022. More people;e were shot accidentally then the 460 who got shot in the gun being used as protection. Hell, they shot their foot way more often then they shot criminals. These people are a joke. With their AR15 toys.It has to be a toy, it sure ain't a hunting calipers. That is unless you are hunting for hamburger.


----------



## jbander (Jun 7, 2022)

Yup every time a assault weapon is used in a mass shooting put together a organization that will find any way possible  to sue the hell out of the manufacturer. This organization will be use as a source for all potential suits helping all the people who are shot or whose family is shot. Help with funding information and lawyers. Let these gun bubbas go after, using the system the same way they do to sell guns that shouldn't be sold.


----------



## jbander (Jun 7, 2022)

Sue the hell out of these hamburger making gun company's make them disappear.


----------



## jbander (Jun 7, 2022)

Batcat said:


> I know a lot of conservatives and they all have at least one firearm. Many have Concealed Weapons Permits and carry. Of course I live in Florida where 2.5 million people have concealed carry permits. I even know several liberals who own firearms.
> 
> When surveys are taken many conservatives will just tell the surveyor on the phone or in person that they don’t own firearms. They say it is nobody’s business that they own firearms. There are a lot more gun owners in this nation then most people believe.
> 
> ...


Yup that's why we lead the world in guns massacring the population in this country.


----------



## Batcat (Jun 8, 2022)

jbander said:


> Yup that's why we lead the world in guns massacring the population in this country.


So out of the 2.5 million people in Florida with carry permits you would expect there would be dozens and  dozens  of “massacres” by now if your contention is right.









						Report: Concealed Carry Permit Holders Are The Most Law-Abiding People In The Country | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com
				




_A newly-released report suggests that concealed carry permit holders are the most law-abiding citizens in the U.S.

The report, written by Crime Prevention Research Center president John Lott, notes that it is “very rare for permit holders to violate the law” and compares the crimes committed by permit holders to police officers and the general population. The police committed 103 crimes per 100,000 officers, while the general population committed 3,813 per 100,000 people, 37 times as much as the police crime rate._


***snip***

_“Combining the data for Florida and Texas data, we find that permit holders are convicted of misdemeanors and felonies at less than a sixth the rate for police officers,” Lott writes. “Among police, firearms violations occur at a rate of 16.5 per 100,000 officers. Among permit holders in Florida and Texas, the rate is only 2.4 per 100,000.10 That is just 1/7th of the rate for police officers. But there’s no need to focus on Texas and Florida — the data are similar in other states.”

The report found that while concealed carry-permits have surged since 1999, the murder rates have declined:










						Debunking the Myth of "Concealed-Carry Killers"
					

The Violence Policy Center—a gun control advocacy group—released a study last month it wrongly claims shows that “too many concealed-carry permit holders are a direct threat to public safety.”  That claim rests on an analysis of a database documenting “non-self-defense incidents,” which the...




					www.heritage.org
				




However it does seem people legally carrying handguns have stopped massacres. 











						Rep. Cicilline: ‘I Don’t Think There Is a Single Incident’ of Someone Using an Assault Weapon Being Stopped by Someone with a Gun; Rep. Massie Names 11
					

Rep. David Cicilline (D-R.I.) said Thursday that he doesn’t think there’s “a single incident” where someone with an assault weapon “was stopped by a person with a gun,” but Rep Thomas Massie (R-Ky.) was quick to dispute that assertion, naming 11 instances where “a good guy with a gun” stopped “a...




					cnsnews.com
				












						UPDATED: Compiling Cases where concealed handgun permit holders have stopped likely mass public shootings
					

This is a revised, updated version of a post originally written on April 21, 2015. UCLA Law Professor Eugene Volokh wrote in the Washington Post on April 20, 2015: “Have civilians with p…




					crimeresearch.org
				



_


----------



## Batcat (Jun 8, 2022)

jbander said:


> No they won't, real people want cars and except the consequences because of the return of being able to drive , only stupid people need guns and there is all but no return, just dead people all over the place, No one need s a gun. For the 460 people that got shot by people protecting themselves , 18000 died in the same period to achieve that 460 number. That's for the first half of 2022. More people;e were shot accidentally then the 460 who got shot in the gun being used as protection. Hell, they shot their foot way more often then they shot criminals. These people are a joke. With their AR15 toys.It has to be a toy, it sure ain't a hunting calipers. That is unless you are hunting for hamburger.


Only stupid people need guns? 

So my mother who stopped an attacker while walking home from work in Pennsylvania in the 1920 time frame was stupid to have a gun. If she hadn’t stopped the attacker I might not be making this post today. 

My daughter also stopped an intruder pushing the sliding glass door of our home in Tampa open. She pointed a large caliber revolver at him and he ran. There was a burglar alarm sounding and a black Labrador in the house so the guy was determined to enter. Was I stupid to allow her access to a firearm while I was at work?

Stupid people say stupid things and boy you just proved that. 

If a law was passed to require all guns be turned in and honest people obeyed like good sheeple the crime rate would skyrocket. The bad guys would be the only people with guns becasue they were smart enough not turn them in and home invasions would be the name of the game.


----------



## jbander (Jun 8, 2022)

Batcat said:


> Only stupid people need guns?
> 
> So my mother who stopped an attacker while walking home from work in Pennsylvania in the 1920 time frame was stupid to have a gun. If she hadn’t stopped the attacker I might not be making this post today.
> 
> ...


You really don't expect anyone to believe you, I hope, you can't lie about everything then expect someone to believe you on one point. You people are so fucked that you can't even recognize the truth. In fact, your hate group you call a party wouldn't exist or couldn't exist without lies and distortions, in most cases, you people are just too dumb to even know better.


----------



## jbander (Jun 8, 2022)

Batcat said:


> Only stupid people need guns?
> 
> So my mother who stopped an attacker while walking home from work in Pennsylvania in the 1920 time frame was stupid to have a gun. If she hadn’t stopped the attacker I might not be making this post today.
> 
> ...


a q anon doorstop


----------



## Batcat (Jun 8, 2022)

jbander said:


> You really don't expect anyone to believe you, I hope, you can't lie about everything then expect someone to believe you on one point. You people are so fucked that you can't even recognize the truth. In fact, your hate group you call a party wouldn't exist or couldn't exist without lies and distortions, in most cases, you people are just too dumb to even know better.


I don‘t give a damn if you believe me or not. Those incidents did happen.

If I was lying I would make up a tale about myself like most liars do. I have legally carried a handgun for over a quarter of a century and never had any reason to draw it.

My mother kept the little revolver she used against her attacker. It was a .22 short Smith & Wesson LadySmith revolver.

I of course found the revolver in a drawer in my parents bedroom and would load it when both were gone. I never pulled the trigger on the weapon while it was loaded but it wouldn’t have made any difference as my father had disabled the firing pin on the weapon. He anticipated my finding it.


----------



## Batcat (Jun 8, 2022)

jbander said:


> a q anon doorstop


For some reason you must think I believe QAnon predictions. They are as hard to interpret as the quatrains by Nostradamus and from what I can see not accurate at all. I gave up any interest in QAnon years ago. 

Most likely you believed the fake stories about Trump generated by Hillary and may still believe them. If so you were suckered by Hillary. 









						How the Sussmann trial revealed Hillary Clinton’s role in the Alfa Bank scandal
					

Clinton has long held a Voldemort-like status as “She who must not be named” in scandals.




					thehill.com
				




_The trial of former Clinton campaign attorney Michael Sussmann crossed a critical threshold Friday when a key witness uttered the name “Hillary Clinton” in conjunction with a plan to spread the false Alfa Bank Russian collusion claim before the 2016 presidential election.

For Democrats and many in the media, Hillary Clinton has long held a Voldemort-like status as “She who must not be named” in scandals. Yet, there was her former campaign manager, Robby Mook, telling a jury that Clinton personally approved a plan to spread the claim of covert communications between the Trump organization and the Russian bank. It was one of the most successful disinformation campaigns in American politics, and Mook implicated Clinton as green-lighting the gas-lighting of the electorate.

The mere mention of Clinton’s name sent shockwaves through Washington. In past scandals, the Clintons have always evaded direct responsibility as aides were investigated or convicted, from the Whitewater land dealings to cattle futures. Even when long-sought documents in Whitewater were discovered outside of the family quarters and bearing Hillary Clinton’s fingerprints, Washington quickly moved on. 

***snip***

Yet, even after winning such limiting orders, it was the defense that called Mook to the stand — out of order, in the midst of the prosecution’s case, because he was scheduled to leave on vacation — and he proceeded to confirm that Clinton herself approved of the tactic.

It was Washington’s worst-kept but least-acknowledged secret.

On July 28, 2016, then-CIA Director John Brennan briefed President Obama on Hillary Clinton’s alleged plan to tie Donald Trump to Russia as “a means of distracting the public from her use of a private email server.” Obama reportedly was told how Clinton allegedly approved “a proposal from one of her foreign policy advisers to vilify Donald Trump by stirring up a scandal claiming interference by the Russian security service.”

Thus, Mook testified that Clinton did precisely what Brennan warned Obama was being planned.










						Hillary Bought Russian Disinformation - The American Spectator | USA News and PoliticsThe American Spectator | USA News and Politics
					

The ironies of Spygate continue to pile up. It becomes clearer and clearer that those who yelled the loudest in 2016 about “foreign interference” in our election facilitated it the most. Thanks to Sens. Chuck Grassley and Ron Johnson, who...




					spectator.org
				



_


----------



## jbander (Jun 8, 2022)

Batcat said:


> For some reason you must think I believe QAnon predictions. They are as hard to interpret as the quatrains by Nostradamus and from what I can see not accurate at all. I gave up any interest in QAnon years ago.
> 
> Most likely you believed the fake stories about Trump generated by Hillary and may still believe them. If so you were suckered by Hillary.
> 
> ...


Total waste of bandwidth, it's either 100% lies or 100% distortion. They would disappear as a party if they had to tell the truth, total low life people, these q anon MAGA Maggots.


----------



## jbander (Jun 8, 2022)

Here is the best way to handle everything that is said by the right, You are better off from the start to just take it for granted it is a lie or distortion , because if you go through the exercise of trying to look it up you are just wasting your life, all they do is lie .


----------



## Batcat (Jun 8, 2022)

jbander said:


> Total waste of bandwidth, it's either 100% lies or 100% distortion. They would disappear as a party if they had to tell the truth, total low life people, these q anon MAGA Maggots.


As I said I am not impressed with QAnon or those who follow him. However I see nothing wrong with those who believe in making America great again. It would be far better than living in a Marxist socialist workers’ paradise.


----------



## jbander (Jun 9, 2022)

Batcat said:


> As I said I am not impressed with QAnon or those who follow him. However I see nothing wrong with those who believe in making America great again. It would be far better than living in a Marxist socialist workers’ paradise.


You just don't know how much I love your remark , it says everything that needs to be said about you.  
OH, boy the commie attack. I enjoy this one the most, it is the willingness for the most brainless among us  to step right up and say how totally stupid they are. There isn't enough Socialist in this country to fill in a thimble. The only way the hate party can make it work for them is by defining what it is themselves. Problem is it already has a definition and that definition says their definition is straight up stupid.
  NOTHING ELSE HAS TO BE SAID> WE WILL NEVER BE A SOCIALIST MARXIST OR COMMUNIST COUNTRY, UNLESS THE HATE PART FORCES THE POPULATION TO CHOOSE THAT OVER THEIR STUPID VERSION OF CAPITALISM> Where every dime of new profit is forced up into the hands of the golden few at the top. As it has been since 1981 trickle down lie.
 You people are idiots. And you prove it every time you open your yap!


----------



## jbander (Jun 9, 2022)

These Q anon MAGA MAGGOTS ARE A JOKE>


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jun 9, 2022)

easyt65 said:


> Next up, suing utensil manufacturers because forks make people fat. Just f*ing brilliant.


Don't give fatties ideas


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jun 9, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> I'm pointing out the objective of the anti-gun morons.


You will get some that are anti gun, but the majority want safe gun use and anti-shooting-kid's-heads-off


----------



## Missourian (Jun 9, 2022)

yidnar said:


> it seems that already the left is going further than just an assault weapons band ... suing gun manufacturers when a criminal uses a gun would put the manufacturers out of business .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I cut myself shaving...suing Bic.


----------



## Missourian (Jun 9, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Do you really believe that most conservatives are armed?   Wow.


It's a proven fact.

"In the United States in 2021, 50 percent of Republicans reported that they owned at least one gun, and 61 percent said that they lived in a household with a gun. In comparison, only 21 percent of Democrats owned at least one gun, and 31 percent lived a gun household."











						Gun ownership, by party affiliation U.S. 2022 | Statista
					

In the United States in 2022, 48 percent of Republicans reported that they owned at least one gun, and 66 percent said that they lived in a household with a gun.




					www.statista.com
				




And those are the ones that felt comfortable telling a stranger on the phone that they owned a gun.



How the fuck can you be so ignorant on every topic.

Reasons why facts aren't facts in 3...2...1...


----------



## Missourian (Jun 9, 2022)

jbander said:


> Here is the best way to handle everything that is said by the right, You are better off from the start to just take it for granted it is a lie or distortion , because if you go through the exercise of trying to look it up you are just wasting your life, all they do is lie .


Translation..."I can't refute anything the right says...but my inferiority complex can't allow me to admit I'm wrong... Therefore I choose to continue wallowing in my ignorance".

Trust me...it doesn't help that you are a complete idiot.  What hope can you possibly have of enlightenment when your I.Q. is lower than room temperature?


----------



## Batcat (Jun 9, 2022)

jbander said:


> You just don't know how much I love your remark , it says everything that needs to be said about you.
> OH, boy the commie attack. I enjoy this one the most, it is the willingness for the most brainless among us  to step right up and say how totally stupid they are. There isn't enough Socialist in this country to fill in a thimble. The only way the hate party can make it work for them is by defining what it is themselves. Problem is it already has a definition and that definition says their definition is straight up stupid.
> NOTHING ELSE HAS TO BE SAID> WE WILL NEVER BE A SOCIALIST MARXIST OR COMMUNIST COUNTRY, UNLESS THE HATE PART FORCES THE POPULATION TO CHOOSE THAT OVER THEIR STUPID VERSION OF CAPITALISM> Where every dime of new profit is forced up into the hands of the golden few at the top. As it has been since 1981 trickle down lie.
> You people are idiots. And you prove it every time you open your yap!



You just don‘t want the people to understand the direction the Democratic Party is headed because they would reject   Democrats in the future. Americans love freedom and the Bill of Rights. Marist socialists love sheeple.










						The Democratic (Party's) March Toward Socialism
					

Every now and then I hear someone say, "How could a socialist come so close to winning the nomination?" I ask: How can you be surprised?




					www.forbes.com
				









__





						Democrats go full Marxist: Officially embrace the "religiously unaffiliated" - Dr. Rich Swier
					

Democrats are now officially the party of the nonbelievers. Merriam-Webster defines a nonbeliever as "especially an atheist." How did this happen? Karl



					drrichswier.com
				






			https://www.newsmax.com/lawrencekadish/defund-police-democraticparty/2020/09/03/id/985304/


----------



## candycorn (Jun 9, 2022)

Missourian said:


> It's a proven fact.
> 
> "In the United States in 2021, 50 percent of Republicans reported that they owned at least one gun, and 61 percent said that they lived in a household with a gun. In comparison, only 21 percent of Democrats owned at least one gun, and 31 percent lived a gun household."
> 
> ...


Not all conservatives are republicans and not all republicans are conservatives.  

But the percentage is much higher than I thought it would be.


----------



## jbander (Jun 9, 2022)

Batcat said:


> You just don‘t want the people to understand the direction the Democratic Party is headed because they would reject   Democrats in the future. Americans love freedom and the Bill of Rights. Marist socialists love sheeple.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let's give this small fry a little education.  The commie thing is the same as the Marxist and socialist program , it is the anti response to capitalism as a total rejection of capitalism  and all three are implemented only one way. That way is simple and everyone knows it , The means of production is owned and operated  by the government and the sale of that production is dedicated to the government. And without that there is no Marxism socialism or Communism. Well I must add there has never been a communist country ever.
     Got a question funny child, when was the last time someone came up to you in this country and said You know I think it would be a good idea if the government took over and run all business and took charge of the sales of all the production of all the companies taken over and controlled by the government. Never happened and child it never will , we are a capitalistic country and capitalism is the only way. The only people that will or could bring down capitalism is the right and their attitude that they deserve it all.  They have taken away the driving force that makes capitalism the answer and the only way, and that is the potential of the possibility to get ahead. That was lost when Reagan implemented the trickle down lie.
 my young child, you have no clue, and you are with the right group where you belong ,with the idiots of this world.


----------



## Batcat (Jun 9, 2022)

jbander said:


> Let's give this small fry a little education.  The commie thing is the same as the Marxist and socialist program , it is the anti response to capitalism as a total rejection of capitalism  and all three are implemented only one way. That way is simple and everyone knows it , The means of production is owned and operated  by the government and the sale of that production is dedicated to the government. And without that there is no Marxism socialism or Communism. Well I must add there has never been a communist country ever.
> Got a question funny child, when was the last time someone came up to you in this country and said You know I think it would be a good idea if the government took over and run all business and took charge of the sales of all the production of all the companies taken over and controlled by the government. Never happened and child it never will , we are a capitalistic country and capitalism is the only way. The only people that will or could bring down capitalism is the right and their attitude that they deserve it all.  They have taken away the driving force that makes capitalism the answer and the only way, and that is the potential of the possibility to get ahead. That was lost when Reagan implemented the trickle down lie.
> my young child, you have no clue, and you are with the right group where you belong ,with the idiots of this world.


Where did you learn all this fascinating bullshit?

You say, “Well I must add there has never been a communist country ever.” if you paid for this “education” you were brainwashed.









						Communist Countries, Past and Present
					

Current Communist Countries: China, Cuba, Laos, North Korea, and Vietnam. Formerly Communist countries (by current name): Formerly part of the Soviet Union: Armenia, Azerbaijan, Belarus, Estonia, Georgia, Kazakhstan, Kyrgyzstan, Latvia, Lithuania, Moldova, Russia, Tajikistan, Turkmenistan...




					www.infoplease.com
				





_Updated February 11, 2017 | Infoplease Staff




*Current Communist Countries: *China, Cuba, Laos, North Korea, and Vietnam.

*Formerly Communist countries (by current name): *_


_*Formerly part of the Soviet Union: *Armenia, Azerbaijan, Belarus, Estonia, Georgia, Kazakhstan, Kyrgyzstan, Latvia, Lithuania, Moldova, Russia, Tajikistan, Turkmenistan, Ukraine, and Uzbekistan. _
_*Other Asian countries:* Afghanistan, Cambodia, Mongolia, and Yemen. _
_*Soviet-controlled Eastern bloc countries: *Bulgaria, Czech Republic, Germany (East), Hungary, Poland, Romania, Slovakia. _
_*The Balkans: *Albania, Bosnia and Herzegovina, Bulgaria, Croatia, Rep. of Macedonia, Montenegro, Serbia, and Slovenia. _
_*Africa: *Angola, Benin, Dem Rep. of Congo, Ethiopia, Somalia, Eritrea, and Mozambique._










						Soviet Union
					

After overthrowing the centuries-old Romanov monarchy, Russia emerged from a civil war in 1921 as the newly formed Soviet Union. The world’s first




					www.history.com
				




_After overthrowing the centuries-old Romanov monarchy, Russia emerged from a civil war in 1921 as the newly formed Soviet Union. *The world’s first Marxist-Communist state would become one of the biggest and most powerful nations in the world, occupying nearly one-sixth of Earth’s land surface, before its fall and ultimate dissolution in 1991.* The United Socialist Soviet Republic, or U.S.S.R., was made up of 15 republics: Armenia, Azerbaijan, Belarus, Estonia, Georgia, Kazakhstan, Kyrgyzstan, Latvia, Lithuania, Moldova, Russia, Tajikistan, Turkmenistan, Ukraine and Uzbekistan._…emphasis added

The CIA Fact Book liststhe type of government in a nation. Let’s look at China.





__





						The World Factbook - The World Factbook
					

CIA’s World Factbook is your authoritative source on the world’s countries, territories, oceans, and more. Explore world facts at your fingertips.




					www.cia.gov
				








__





						China - 2020, CIA World Factbook
					





					theodora.com
				




_*Country name:*
conventional long form: People's Republic of China 
conventional short form: China 
local long form: Zhonghua Renmin Gongheguo 
local short form: Zhongguo 
abbreviation: PRC 
etymology: English name derives from the Qin (Chin) rulers of the 3rd century B.C., who comprised the first imperial dynasty of ancient China; the Chinese name Zhongguo translates as "Central Nation" or "Middle Kingdom"

*Government type:*
communist party-led state_

If you look up Cuba in the CIA Fact Book you will find the government listed as a “communist state.”

I rate the reliably of the CIA Fact Book above some random poster who believes he is very well educated by a lot.[/I]


----------



## jbander (Jun 10, 2022)

Batcat said:


> Where did you learn all this fascinating bullshit?
> 
> You say, “Well I must add there has never been a communist country ever.” if you paid for this “education” you were brainwashed.
> 
> ...


You are a idiot, and you don't even know it, there never has been a communist country and there never will be one. This message is for people that have the ability to think and ace that leaves you out.


----------



## jbander (Jun 10, 2022)

Like I said , the only way stupid can work is if stupid is the ones who define what something is themselves. With communism, it is what Karl Marx says it is, and his definition says you are one dumb Q Anoners.


----------



## Ms. Turquoise (Jun 10, 2022)

yidnar said:


> it seems that already the left is going further than just an assault weapons band ... suing gun manufacturers when a criminal uses a gun would put the manufacturers out of business .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Suing gun manufacturers is a good strategy. Let's start with all the mass shootings in recent years. Each victim's family will get a settlement. This is one of the best ideas President Biden has ever had.


----------



## jbander (Jun 10, 2022)

Ms. Turquoise said:


> Suing gun manufacturers is a good strategy. Let's start with all the mass shootings in recent years. Each victim's family will get a settlement. This is one of the best ideas President Biden has ever had.


Absolutely, you can force the worst of the AR type gun builders out of business, the American way. Capitalism at its best.


----------



## jbander (Jun 10, 2022)

The way to do that is put together a non profit organization that exist just for filing suites against these companies' With volunteers to approach every single person ever hurt by this type of gun . Lawyer stockpiles  for non-stop suites and a advertising profile that lets every person out there knowing who to call.


----------



## Open Bolt (Jun 10, 2022)

Ms. Turquoise said:


> Suing gun manufacturers is a good strategy. Let's start with all the mass shootings in recent years. Each victim's family will get a settlement. This is one of the best ideas President Biden has ever had.


Sorry.  You don't get to violate people's civil liberties.

People who make frivolous lawsuits against gun manufacturers need to have their homes and retirement accounts seized to pay the gun manufacturers' legal bills.


----------



## Ms. Turquoise (Jun 10, 2022)

Open Bolt said:


> Sorry.  You don't get to violate people's civil liberties.
> 
> People who make frivolous lawsuits against gun manufacturers need to have their homes and retirement accounts seized to pay the gun manufacturers' legal bills.


Suing a big corporation is not a violation of their civil liberties.
It's called keeping them accountable.


----------



## Open Bolt (Jun 10, 2022)

Ms. Turquoise said:


> Suing a big corporation is not a violation of their civil liberties.


_Illegitimately_ suing a corporation is a violation of their civil liberties.

_Illegitimately suing corporations with the goal of violating the Second Amendment_ is an attempt to violate the civil liberties of the American people.




Ms. Turquoise said:


> It's called keeping them accountable.


Not when the lawsuits are illegitimate and are only an attempt to violate the Second Amendment.


----------



## jbander (Jun 10, 2022)

Open Bolt said:


> Sorry.  You don't get to violate people's civil liberties.
> 
> People who make frivolous lawsuits against gun manufacturers need to have their homes and retirement accounts seized to pay the gun manufacturers' legal bills.


Won't wash ace , a well organized attack on these AK type producers will be very effective and no they won't get sued back , that's just stupid. Should be able to put many of these companies out of business. Half this country would contribute to a non-profit to go after these killers.


----------



## jbander (Jun 10, 2022)

Open Bolt said:


> _Illegitimately_ suing a corporation is a violation of their civil liberties.
> 
> _Illegitimately suing corporations with the goal of violating the Second Amendment_ is an attempt to violate the civil liberties of the American people.
> 
> ...


You have no point ace , they would be sued, and they would lose. And your hope is hopeless.


----------



## jbander (Jun 10, 2022)

Bury their asses. They are scum , bottom feeding scum.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Jun 14, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> You will get some that are anti gun, but the majority want safe gun use and anti-shooting-kid's-heads-off


Beef up security at schools.  That's the first step.  Everyone with a brain knows banning guns isn't going to work.


----------



## jbander (Jun 14, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Beef up security at schools.  That's the first step.  Everyone with a brain knows banning guns isn't going to work.


Why would people be stupid enough to believe that garbage, every gun pulled off the rolls is one less that can be used to kill a child.and to stop the redneck from  shooting themselves in their foot. They shoot 460 people in the first half of 2022  defending themselves , while killing, 18000 in the same period of time to get to just shooting 460.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jun 15, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Beef up security at schools.  That's the first step.  Everyone with a brain knows banning guns isn't going to work.


Your solution is, the alternator is broke (gun problem) so fix the battery (school, office, cinema etc..). And when the problem reoccurs, fix the battery again (school, office, cinema etc..) again. And when the problem reoccurs, fix the battery (school, office, cinema etc..) again .......

So, why not fix the alternator (gun problem)


----------



## Open Bolt (Jun 15, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Your solution is, the alternator is broke (gun problem) so fix the battery (school, office, cinema etc..). And when the problem reoccurs, fix the battery again (school, office, cinema etc..) again. And when the problem reoccurs, fix the battery (school, office, cinema etc..) again .......
> So, why not fix the alternator (gun problem)


There is no gun problem.  Therefore there is nothing that needs to be fixed.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jun 15, 2022)

Open Bolt said:


> There is no gun problem.  Therefore there is nothing that needs to be fixed.


First step is overcoming denial.

If there's no problem, you don't need armed teachers and schools that resemble prisons. So fix the alternator, the gun problem.


----------



## Open Bolt (Jun 15, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> First step is overcoming denial.


It is proper that untrue claims are denied.




Captain Caveman said:


> If there's no problem, you don't need armed teachers and schools that resemble prisons.


There is a problem.  It just isn't a gun problem.  Massacres would be just as objectionable if they were carried out without guns.

The problem is the massacres, not the guns.

The way you prevent massacres is by allowing teachers to keep a rifle in a gun safe in their classroom.




Captain Caveman said:


> So fix the alternator, the gun problem.


There is no gun problem.

I should add, even if there had been a gun problem, our freedom would still be worth it.  We would not fix a gun problem even if it actually existed.

But there is no gun problem.  Freedom does not cost any lives.  The UK and Australia gave up their freedom for nothing.


----------



## LibertyKid (Jun 15, 2022)

I've posted this several times.
Stats don't lie, but propaganda shields data, truth, and directs the narrative. 

First, we all agree that a death, self inflected (not necessarily suicide) or not, is terrible. What bothers me is the social and political divide that guns has become, and IMO, that is because of the political propaganda that is continually in front of us. 
For example, weekly you can easily find an article talking about the "Mass shootings" that have occurred over the week.

For example:








						12 mass shootings from Long Island to Texas leave 10 people dead and scores injured over weekend
					

A wave of weekend mass shootings from New York to Texas left at least 10 people dead and more than 70 injured amid a spike in gun violence as pandemic restrictions ease.




					www.nydailynews.com
				




The title of the article contains "Mass Shootings" in the headline. If the reader does not take the time to venture further into the supporting news links then the reader will just think that we are seeing more and more mass shootings. However, if the reader does review the supporting links in these articles, the reader will soon find out that these "Mass shootings" are done by thugs and criminals. Very few of these articles align with similar scenarios of school shootings or mass shootings carried out by mentally disturbed or ill people. 

Another concern is that the term "Mass Shooting" is now jello. I believe there used to be a definition of what defined a mass shooting. Now journalists and the media are using the term loosely and irresponsibly. If a mass shooting means 4 shot and killed, then 4 people shot and lived during a drive by shooting doesn't count. But the media will still use the term in their propaganda. 

And now some stats:
I believe in 2020 there were approximately 46,000 deaths due to guns, regardless of "TYPE" of shooting.
52% of those are suicides
That leaves about 24,000 actual gun deaths regardless of the type of shooting or shooter.

In this country over 600,000 people will die from Alcohol, tobacco, drugs and or heart disease. 
Look I get it that a smoker who contracts lung cancer or has some other type of aliment where smoking contributed to their death doesn't affect me. But doesn't that death matter? Why aren't we clamoring to outlaw and ban tobacco? 

The same can be said for the alcoholic. Keep in mind that drunk drivers in 2020 or 2021 killed 11,000 people in the U.S. Those deaths should matter just as much as the other 24,000 killed by guns, right? Where is the outrage to ban alcohol, or sue the distillery?

Let's talk about distracted driving for a second. 3124 killed in 2020 according to NHTSA. What does that number have to be before we start protesting and lobbying to stop drivers from using their phone or use technology to prevent phone use. I see more people driving with their damn phone in their face and their eyes looking down as they roll around driving a 2 ton bullet. But no one seems to care about that shit. And if you're someone who wants to ban guns or make owning even harder and harder, yet you can't put your phone down, you're a fucking hypocrite IMO. 

My point is present some data and perspective. The politicians don't want you to see numbers. The MSM don't present numbers. They give to us words because they realize that most of us are dumb and stupid and will chew on whatever they spew out.

There are bigger problems killing Americans by far greater numbers, but continue to believe that Guns is our first country problem if you want.


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 15, 2022)

EvilCat Breath said:


> It's nonsense.   It's not like guns can be made safe.


My guns are extremely safe.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jun 15, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> My guns are extremely safe.


Your guns are safe because you keep them safe.  Guns cannot be manufactured not to shoot unless they are paperweights.  A firearm when used as a firearm discharges a projectile under high velocity.  It cannot be made to discharge that projectile safely.  That is in the hands of the person handling the weapon.   This is the very reason why no firearm has ever run around shooting people on it's own.


----------



## LibertyKid (Jun 15, 2022)

EvilCat Breath said:


> A firearm when used as a firearm discharges a projectile under high velocity.  It cannot be made to discharge that projectile safely.


I did not know that...


----------



## jbander (Jun 15, 2022)

Open Bolt said:


> There is no gun problem.  Therefore there is nothing that needs to be fixed.


Q anon stupid


----------



## jbander (Jun 15, 2022)

Open Bolt said:


> It is proper that untrue claims are denied.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Q anon stupid. Logic isn't his finer point.


----------



## jbander (Jun 15, 2022)

LibertyKid said:


> I've posted this several times.
> Stats don't lie, but propaganda shields data, truth, and directs the narrative.
> 
> First, we all agree that a death, self inflected (not necessarily suicide) or not, is terrible. What bothers me is the social and political divide that guns has become, and IMO, that is because of the political propaganda that is continually in front of us.
> ...


A nothing totally illogical self-serving piece of tripe from a q anon gun bubbas, totally completely stupid.


----------



## jbander (Jun 15, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> My guns are extremely safe.


Kind of like saying your atomic bomb is completely safe. Anyone for a pile of stupid


----------



## jbander (Jun 15, 2022)

EvilCat Breath said:


> Your guns are safe because you keep them safe.  Guns cannot be manufactured not to shoot unless they are paperweights.  A firearm when used as a firearm discharges a projectile under high velocity.  It cannot be made to discharge that projectile safely.  That is in the hands of the person handling the weapon.   This is the very reason why no firearm has ever run around shooting people on it's own.


My favorite with these nutso's is they have 22 guns but only one trigger finger, then they wall explain the need for alternative and different ways to kill someone. The world of these wackos. These nutso's are by far the biggest threat to the Second Amendment.


----------



## jbander (Jun 15, 2022)

All you have to do to see where these gun bubbas will lead you is look at the record of right wing controlled states over just about everything. They are a disaster and homicide is at the top. There are more homicides in 19 states then there is in New York City per 100,000 people, all of them are hate party states. Think about it more in a whole state than in New York City.


----------



## LibertyKid (Jun 15, 2022)

jbander said:


> A nothing totally illogical self-serving piece of tripe from a q anon gun bubbas, totally completely stupid.


I know you are but what am I... That is basically the response you gave. So your actual response isn't to give anything logical. Rather you resort to illogical tactics and non-sense. Good on you to provide no value to conversation.


----------



## LibertyKid (Jun 15, 2022)

jbander said:


> All you have to do to see where these gun bubbas will lead you is look at the record of right wing controlled states over just about everything. They are a disaster and homicide is at the top. There are more homicides in 19 states then there is in New York City per 100,000 people, all of them are hate party states. Think about it more in a whole state than in New York City.


Care to site any resource for those numbers. By the way, the numbers I stated are all found in the CDC or other .gov sites.


----------



## jbander (Jun 15, 2022)

LibertyKid said:


> Care to site any resource for those numbers. By the way, the numbers I stated are all found in the CDC or other .gov sites.


Good God are you joking, HOMICIDE DEATH BY GUN


 there is nothing that your party offers that is good for anyone except the golden few.


----------



## jbander (Jun 15, 2022)

Homicide death rate


----------



## jbander (Jun 15, 2022)

There is nothing to gain from being involved with any party of your hate group. INCOME BY STATE


----------



## jbander (Jun 15, 2022)

Least safe states


----------



## jbander (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## jbander (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## jbander (Jun 15, 2022)

WORST STATES TI BRING UP CHILDREN


----------



## jbander (Jun 15, 2022)

EDUCATION


----------



## jbander (Jun 15, 2022)

Education by state


----------



## jbander (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## jbander (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## jbander (Jun 15, 2022)

YOU HAVE TO BE COMPLETELY STUPID TO VOTE FOR REPUBLICAN ANYTHING


----------



## LibertyKid (Jun 15, 2022)

jbander said:


> Good God are you joking, HOMICIDE DEATH BY GUNView attachment 658310 there is nothing that your party offers that is good for anyone except the golden few.


Couple of things:
1. You should never assume you know anything about anyone just because a person has an opinion on one subject. Despite popular opinion in this country and in this forum, someone may actually have pro or moderate gun control beliefs and not align themselves with a "party". It might be hard to believe, but I don't align fully with the republicans and democrats. Actually more libertarian than anything even though I'm not 100% on board with them. Ever think that someone might actually by fiscally and gov't conservative while also being socially moderate and slightly liberal? So stop painting people into your assumed corner.

2. Thanks for all the stats, which, you supplied no actual links. In a school of higher learning, one would need to site resources. Rather you just posted a bunch of screen grabs which could have been pulled from any site, with any type of bias. Or you could have made them up. Not saying you did, cause I doubt that. But without proper links, you screen shots hold no weight. 

Good day.


----------



## LibertyKid (Jun 15, 2022)

jbander said:


> YOU HAVE TO BE COMPLETELY STUPID TO VOTE FOR REPUBLICAN ANYTHING


And the same can be said the opposite. Ever think that the 2 party system that our country has embraced is actually the biggest problem? 

In real life, if you or I were to meet, I would imagine we could have proper conversations without conjecture, hyperbole, and ad hominem attacks. If this were to happen, I bet you, I and other politically different souls could actually find common ground. Perhaps we don't agree on everything, but come to terms with a middle ground agreement and walk away with respect for each other. 
Unfortunately, this forum, is a reflection on how poorly civilized we are becoming. Most people would rather post some biased news article and blame biden or orange man for everything rather than actually have proper conversation, discuss facts, have logical debate, and formulate opinions on facts.


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 15, 2022)

EvilCat Breath said:


> Your guns are safe because you keep them safe.  Guns cannot be manufactured not to shoot unless they are paperweights.  A firearm when used as a firearm discharges a projectile under high velocity.  It cannot be made to discharge that projectile safely.  That is in the hands of the person handling the weapon.   This is the very reason why no firearm has ever run around shooting people on it's own.



So what?

A gun that does not have the capability of firing is absolutely useless as a self defense tool.

And it's the person not the gun that determines its safe use.


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 15, 2022)

jbander said:


> Kind of like saying your atomic bomb is completely safe. Anyone for a pile of stupid


I said extremely not completely.

Learn how to read


----------



## jbander (Jun 15, 2022)

LibertyKid said:


> Couple of things:
> 1. You should never assume you know anything about anyone just because a person has an opinion on one subject. Despite popular opinion in this country and in this forum, someone may actually have pro or moderate gun control beliefs and not align themselves with a "party". It might be hard to believe, but I don't align fully with the republicans and democrats. Actually more libertarian than anything even though I'm not 100% on board with them. Ever think that someone might actually by fiscally and gov't conservative while also being socially moderate and slightly liberal? So stop painting people into your assumed corner.
> 
> 2. Thanks for all the stats, which, you supplied no actual links. In a school of higher learning, one would need to site resources. Rather you just posted a bunch of screen grabs which could have been pulled from any site, with any type of bias. Or you could have made them up. Not saying you did, cause I doubt that. But without proper links, you screen shots hold no weight.
> ...


Loser! Didn't like it did you?


----------



## jbander (Jun 15, 2022)

LibertyKid said:


> And the same can be said the opposite. Ever think that the 2 party system that our country has embraced is actually the biggest problem?
> 
> In real life, if you or I were to meet, I would imagine we could have proper conversations without conjecture, hyperbole, and ad hominem attacks. If this were to happen, I bet you, I and other politically different souls could actually find common ground. Perhaps we don't agree on everything, but come to terms with a middle ground agreement and walk away with respect for each other.
> Unfortunately, this forum, is a reflection on how poorly civilized we are becoming. Most people would rather post some biased news article and blame biden or orange man for everything rather than actually have proper conversation, discuss facts, have logical debate, and formulate opinions on facts.


You are a cartoon character, nothing else/ 
LIBERTARIAN= ANARCHIST FOR THE WEALTHY


----------



## jbander (Jun 15, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> I said extremely not completely.
> 
> Learn how to read


Kind of like saying your atomic bomb is completely safe. Anyone for a pile of stupid


----------



## Flash (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## Blues Man (Jun 16, 2022)

jbander said:


> Kind of like saying your atomic bomb is completely safe. Anyone for a pile of stupid


I said extremely not completely.  Learn how to read.


----------



## jbander (Jun 16, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> I said extremely not completely.  Learn how to read.


And I said kind of like, learn how to read micron.


----------



## jbander (Jun 16, 2022)

With a national program to go after makers of AR type guns with information and lawyers on staff, we can take care of these gun bubbas and their kill machines our self. If they miss one loophole, bury their ass in suits.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jun 16, 2022)

What we have here, put another way:

Man gets drunk.  Man steals Mustang.  Man runs school bus of kids over cliff.
Liberal believe the owner of the Mustang, the dealer who sold it to the owner, and FoMoCo itself, are all legally liable for the death of those kids.


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 16, 2022)

jbander said:


> And I said kind of like, learn how to read micron.


Extremely is not kind of like completely shitforbrains


----------



## jbander (Jun 16, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> Extremely is not kind of like completely shitforbrains


You are boring the hell out of me, either contribute or you are gone.


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 17, 2022)

jbander said:


> You are boring the hell out of me, either contribute or you are gone.


Pot kettle Dipshit


----------



## jbander (Jun 17, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> Pot kettle Dipshit


Enough nothing from you, you can go and find some other place to play. goodbye.


----------



## jbander (Jun 17, 2022)

Everyone if people don't contribute, dump their asses, that is the only real way to keep a forum alive. Making a thread and then having to read a half dozen times that someone doesn't like you, think you are dumb or attack your spelling is a total waste of bandwidth. Who in the hell cares what someone thinks personally about someone else. Then there are the hijackers who respond to a post about Trump and answer with Hunter Biden or that Obama wasn't born here or that Clinton lied. If They do that,  dump their stupid ass.


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 18, 2022)

jbander said:


> Enough nothing from you, you can go and find some other place to play. goodbye.


good riddance asswipe


----------

